# Membership Query



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Have tried e-mailing using the TTOC club mails but no response as yet.

Can anybody confirm if my payment has been received (2nd time lucky) - was sent a few weeks ago now.

Thanks


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Stuart - you emailed us on Wednesday - I have responded today.

I'm sure you know but for the benefit of any others who might be tempted to get frustrated at waiting a few days for emails... or the stated 6 weeks for orders to be fulfilled... we are a club totally run by volunteers in our spare time. Sadly I have a day job so I am not sitting here all day waiting to reply to member requests immediately :wink:

If there are any members with "too much time on their hands" who would like to help out running the club - please please do volunteer, otherwise please do try to understand why we cannot respond immediately and be patient with us. :-*

Lou


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Fully understand - just with my 1st payment going missing I was concerned that the 2nd was received. I am aware that the club is run by volunteers and fully appreciate the limited time people have with work, family comitments, etc which is why I waited before posting a question :wink: -

Patience is my middle name - honest (ask my wife!)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got the pack this morning - thanks

(How do I get my membership no. on my sig now?  )


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I suppose since I am onto my 3rd I better join the TTOC :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'm just a novice in such illustrious company   (this is my first)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

slg said:


> I'm just a novice in such illustrious company   (this is my first)


Send an email to [email protected] (along with your membership number) and he'll sort it out  Need to give him a little while, cos

1) He's touring southern England on a Jolly
2) He hasn't has broadband installed for a another week or so.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

drop us a pm with your number...I'll sort you out


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

you have a pm, cheers


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

PM Back at ya


----------

